# Old Farmers Almanac For CNY



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Winter will be one to two degrees above normal, on average, with below-normal precipitation and near-normal snowfall. The coldest periods will be in early and mid-January and in mid-February. The heaviest widespread snowfalls will occur in mid-December, mid-January, and mid-February, with heavy lake snows in early and late December, mid-January, and early and late February.

April and May will be slightly warmer and drier than normal, despite some wet snow in late April.

Summer temperatures will be one to two degrees below normal, on average, with slightly below-normal rainfall. The hottest temperatures will occur in mid- to late June and mid-July.

September and October will be warmer and drier than normal, with late September through October being unusually warm.


----------

